# Problems With Dension GW32VW1 Gateway 300 Volkswagen 12 Pin



## mdonis (Sep 1, 2005)

Today when I plug in my iPod to the Dension 300 on my car it didn't worked and I got an error message telling me "Please visit http://www.dension.com" to get my radio configuration. I got the unit back in April and I never had any problems. I unplug the unit from the radio and plug in back, but I keep getting the same error message, I also check all connections and ground and everything look fine. So I decided to take out and I hope that I can get a replacement from enfig.


----------



## mdonis (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Problems With Dension GW32VW1 Gateway 300 Volkswagen 12 Pin (mdonis)*

BUMP





















Any one.








I contacted Christian @ Enfig and he recommended me to unplug the unit from the radio and plug in back again so this would reset the unit, which I did and I also left out unplug for 30 minutes and the unit still doesn't work. I think it would be ridiculous if I had to take apart the radio console to reset the unit every 3 months or every time the dension 300 fails.







Don't you agree? Well I guess I'm SOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Problems With Dension GW32VW1 Gateway 300 Volkswagen 12 Pin (mdonis)*

Try this


----------

